# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  Anyone have a Sedore Stove

## RCKCRWLER

I was just wondering if anyone has one of these stoves.  We've been thinking of getting one and before I drop that much coin on one I want to be dang sure I'm not wasting money on an overpriced piece of steel.   :Smash:   My main reason for wanting one is the longer burn times.  It's getting old coming home and starting fires all the time to warm the house back up.  I know wah wah wah  :Crying: but our little box stove has my fun meter about pegged...

http://www.sedoreusa.com/


How it works...
http://www.sedoreusa.com/howitworks.html

----------


## maineman

never heard of them, but looks like well built rig.  Curious about their disclaimer on the bottom of pages saying that stove not intended to be space heater.  I don't see much difference in this unit from most or at least many wood stoves other than some design features, and due to radiant heat, I think that might technically qualify them as "space heaters."  I couldn't find a price anywhere on the web pages ... do you know what their one model sells for?  Doesn't look like they have dealers in the NE, otherwise, I'd say worth looking closely at one.

----------


## edr730

I don't know the name of the stove either. You should get 8 hours of burn with fairly decent wood, big enough burn box and the door and draft sealed up. I'm skeptical about the 15 hour burn. The pellets with auto feed may burn forever though. Corn is high now. I never used pellet or corn stoves, but those who have them like them. If you have a small burn box and are burning wood, then you have to keep the fire turned up enough to stay warm and the air-tight feature doesn't mean much. As long as the chimney is tall enough the draft should be good unless the wind is dead. The draft should be good enough so when you crack the door when you start a fire the air from the crack should fan the fire and make the starting much easier.

----------


## RCKCRWLER

Last I checked they were around $2400.00.  I actually had a chance to spend about an hour on the phone with a guy that has one.  He did say he gets (15 hour plus) long burn times out of them because of the way the stove is designed.  
EDR our little stove will get me about 6 good hours before it needs to be refilled.  It is a good stove but as the main source of heat it just isn't big enough.  We have plenty of draft, stack is about 20 feet.

Currently we are looking into a pellet stove.  I've heard rumors that someone is producing one to be used in an off-grid application.  That would be nice because then it's dump the bag and forget about it until the next morning.  Until it's made we are going to keep burning wood.

----------


## hunter63

Quote> Warning: This Furnace/Boiler is not designed to be used as a space heater.<quote

Seems that it is designed to have water flowing to radiators or at least have an air handler to blow air accross the coils?
All that hardware would need to be either in place or added to make it work?

Well maybe not......Quote>........The fact that there is no firebrick in this Furnace/Boiler means that the heat radiates out of the Furnace/Boiler and into the room instead of being lost up the chimney. High efficiency heating means that it burns less fuel for the same amount of heat,........<Quote??????

I guess I have a problem with pellet stoves as 1) you need to buy pellets/corn, 2) need power to run induced draft motors/blowers. Off grid I would imagine would have a 12 or 24 Volt battery system with charging capibility. Don't know this for sure, but I can't think of any other "magic" way of doing it.

Problems is see................
Power out no heat
Run out of pellets/corn (store out, roads closed, out of money) no heat.

We use a good wood burning stove, and yeah it gets hot...then cools down, maybe  5-6 hrs depending on wood,......morning are.... who ever has to pea the worst, has to stoke the fire.
I back it up with electric baseboards, set at about 60 degrees...only kick in if below that. Yeah expensive, but makes it less tramatic in the morning....LOL, with DW...If you know what I mean.
Up side,...... I burn my own wood, free for the labor/chain saw gas etc.....and does about 80 percent of the heating.

----------


## RCKCRWLER

Hunter, this stove has the option of adding boiler coils to it to heat your hot water as well.  I am looking at it only as a heat source.  We are on a 24 Volt system, with solar and backup generator.  As it stands the pellet stoves out there just use too much power for our system.  We are going to still have our stove in the spot we used it in this year that did 100% of our heating.  I am looking for something to put into the great room that will let the heat naturally flow through the house.  We had to shut the great room down this winter because the stove in that room is smaller than our other one.  OUr house is essentially shaped like an L.  So i'm thinking when an efficient pellet stove comes out put it in the great room and let the heat naturally convect through the house.  On the long cold winter nights we will still use our wood stove to help in the heating.  

BTW I know what you mean about the first one up has to stoke the stove...it's usually me because I hear "I'm Cold, or It's freezing in here!" :Cold:  :Lol:

----------


## hunter63

> .........BTW I know what you mean about the first one up has to stoke the stove...it's usually me because I hear "I'm Cold, or It's freezing in here!"


LOL, I know what you mean........If Momma isn't happy, nobody is happy, (Quote from 8 year old son).

----------


## RCKCRWLER

> LOL, I know what you mean........If Momma isn't happy, nobody is happy, (Quote from 8 year old son).



At least he's learning at a young age!  LOL

----------


## ecerbeflow

If anyone is wanting any info on the Sedore Stoves, please contact me.  I have a lot of knowledge about this stove.  The warning at the bottom of the webpage was something the US EPA mandated to be on they're exempt listing

----------


## crashdive123

Ecerbeflow - thanks for your input on the stove.  Since it is your site, I appreciate you not posting a link, but you can put it in your signature if you like.  Hope you become an active member here.

----------


## monsieurrousseau

it possible to use sedore 3000 like a ordinary wood stove?    whit out water coil...only convection air?  i want change my old pacific energy spectrum    for summit pacific energy   or sedore 3000.   sedore 3000 , this wood stove can make this jor like ordinary wood stove?    

merci à l'avance           excuse my anglish    i am french canadian

----------


## pioneer plumber

when the zone valve is closed and no more water is circulating through the coil of the stove, will the water over heat and blow off the 
   pressure relief? is there a mechanical diagram we should be fallowing to install a proper hot water heating system with the Sedore as main source of heat

Is an indirect hot water tank necessary?

----------


## hunter63

> when the zone valve is closed and no more water is circulating through the coil of the stove, will the water over heat and blow off the 
>    pressure relief? is there a mechanical diagram we should be fallowing to install a proper hot water heating system with the Sedore as main source of heat
> 
> Is an indirect hot water tank necessary?


This is an interesting thread, that seems to be visited by people looking for information on these stoves.....as the number of single posts keep coming.

Thread was started in 2011 so what you see is all the information that current members seem to have.

Maybe contact the company?

http://www.sedorestovewest.com/

----------


## SedoreCanada

Hi
I thought I would leave a post as I am the marketing manager for Sedore Canada.  We make, distribute and sell this stove to the Canadian market, and the rest of the world, except the US.   If you have any questions, please contact me directly

The unit we make can be outfitted with a water coil or not.  It can work as an ordinary stove or power a boiler or hydronic system.  It can burn pellets, wood, and about 13 other types of fuel.  We sell a fuel hopper for granular fuels.  Hope this answers some questions.  Contact me if you have more.

----------


## Rick

I appreciate your post, however, I had to remove your link. It violates forum policy. I think if anyone needs to contact you they can figure out how to get in touch.

----------

